# Was Timothy Hutton suffering from DP in Ordinary People?



## BadMojo (May 3, 2009)

Every time I've seen that movie over the past 10 years or so, I've thought, 'wow, Timothy Hutton is feeling exactly how I'm feeling!' Doesn't matter if I was grieving over a death or the end of a relationship or just having a sad moment. It must say something about the power of his performance in the role in that no matter what I'm feeling, I can relate to Timothy Hutton in his role.

Lately, of course, I've been feeling depersonalized. That's why I'm here. I'm wondering if anyone has seen the film 'Ordinary People' and thinks that the Timothy Hutton character is feeling something similar to what they've been feeling. I swear, it seems that he almost makes allusions towards DP. Might just be a case of me seeing the movie so much that I can't tell what the original intention was anymore. Or it could be that mental illnesses can seem very similar to outside observers. Still, it's a wonderfully polished movie and one of my favorites. If you've seen it and can relate to it, let me know!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Im gonna have to rent that movie. I havnt seen it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Ordinary people is one of my favorite films. I've seen it many times over. Timothy Hutton is BRILLIANT. I never thought he had DP. The implication was he had repressed feelings about .... this is a spoiler for those who haven't seen the film ......
SPOILER RE: THE FILM BELOW:

..... repressed feelings that it was his fault that his brother died in the boating accident. He felt it was all his fault when his brother, Buck, was the one who had been irresponsible and caused his own death. Conrad also tried to kill himself over this guilt. That was clinical depression. He was "the more sensitive" of the two sons and never felt loved by his mother -- who was indeed not capable of showing love, except perhaps to Buck. The film is more psychoanalytic, but I still adore it. The acting is so amazing and the situation is so realistic. Also, I grew up in that type of WASP community where you stuff your feelings and hide the truth. I could identify with it completely. The book is actually wonderful as well.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

seems like he was tramatized.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> seems like he was tramatized.


EDIT: I woke bolt upright last night and realizing I read Sylvia Plath in high school! "The Bell Jar" -- I thought of THAT as DP. Ordinary People was written by Judith Guest and the film came out in 1980 I think when I WAS in uni and did write something about the film or book however -- my GOD I'm old! :shock: .

Anyway: messed up sentences as well.
Clearly, and hence his guilt (I suppose PTSD, Conrad had flashbacks as he nearly drowned, and Bucky DID drown in front of him) ... the entire family was traumatized. But again there is no indication Conrad had DP. What he described (in the book as well) was clinical depression. Just IMHO. I may be full of crap, but I never identified with DP, only his horrible depression and guilt, but I connected thoroughly with the film as it was such a realistic portrayal of mental anguish. Common in PTSD -- survivor's guilt woud be the best description. Bucky died, Conrad didn't. He felt it was his fault even though it wasn't and he had to come to terms with that. It also forced the father and Conrad to see the mother could not love. And she leaves at the end, leaving Conrad alone with his father to heal. But the positive thing is he and his father open up and communicate for the first time.

Ah, and now I'm ruining the film ... man I know this story by heart. When Conrad's girlfriend from the hospital killed herself he felt responsible for that. THAT was the catalyst for his realizing he had no control over Buck's death or her death or the lack of his mother's love. The father came to terms with the fact that the mother only lived for Buck and didn't love him, or love Conrad. And I'll never forget this ... the key line ... the therapist says, "What are you so angry about, whay is it that you did that was so terrible?" Conrad says, "I held on." -- meaning he held onto the capsized boat, and Bucky let go. In other words, Conrad was "stronger" than his brother, even though he had no faith in that. And he realized it wasn't his fault. It was a film really about the grieving process.

I'd say Conrad had PTSD, (survivor's guilt, flashbacks of the accident), then clinical depression leading to a serious suicide attempt, then coming to terms with all of this by talking it through with his therapist. Even his father came to the therapist to work things through.

God I forgot what a wonderful book/film that was. It did win the Academy Award. About one of 5 times they've gotten that one correct.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> Im gonna have to rent that movie. I havnt seen it.


me too.


----------

